# Estoy casada / Soy casada



## HayLou75

Hi,

When saying 'I am married', grammatically, should you use 'Ser' or 'Estar'?

As a basic understanding I am led to believe that 'Ser' is used when relating to more permanent characteristics (nationality, physical appearance, personality etc) that don't alter on a short term basis, whereas 'Estar' tends to relate to temporary states and emotions.  However, I know there are some exceptions to this general rule.

However in terms of saying 'I am married', I have seen both 'Estoy Casada' and 'Soy Casada' used.  Following the basic rule above, being married would seem to be a more permanent state so it would seem sensible to use 'Ser'.  However, although I have seen both 'Soy Casada' and 'Estoy Casada' used, the use of 'Estar' in this sense seems to be the more commonly used.

Can anyone help me with why this is?

Thank you for your help, it is much appreciated


----------



## steemic

Although they accept in some parts of the latin world both forms,  I believe estar casada is the most universally accepted.

Even though its a permanent state, the verb estar still makes more sense in this particular case.


----------



## goodytwoshoes

I'm not a native, so I can't be 100% sure, but I've always felt that it was because they are making reference to the state or condition (marriage) that they are in, hence the use of estar.


----------



## Peterdg

"Estar casado" is the safest option. I know more than one Spaniard that will tell you "ser casado" is wrong. However, grammatically, it's correct and it is also used by some. I, personally,  would not use "ser casado".


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> "Estar casado" is the safest option. I know more than one Spaniard that will tell you "ser casado" is wrong. However, grammatically, it's correct and it is also used by some. I, personally, would not use "ser casado".


 


Uhhh. Yo uso 'soy casada'. No lo veo nada raro. Debe ser regional, porque 'estoy casada' me haría creer que X está a punto de comenzar el divorcio. 
No digo que nunca dije 'estoy casada', pero no es el 'default'..


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

duvija said:


> Uhhh. Yo uso 'soy casada'. No lo veo nada raro. Debe ser regional, porque 'estoy casada' me haría creer que X está a punto de comenzar el divorcio.
> No digo que nunca dije 'estoy casada', pero no es el 'default'..


 
Exacto.
De las extrañeces de ser y estar.
Soy casada/o es perfectamente normal, dependiendo del contexto.

-¿Estado civil?
-Soy casado/a.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

A mí, por algún motivo, me parece mejor *ser soltera* y *estar casada* que _ser casada_. Quizá porque _ser soltera_, al venir de serie, parece más inherente a la persona...


----------



## fabfour

Bueno, al menos en España se usa ESTAR casado/a.

Aunque yo diría: Pepe es una persona casada.


----------



## fabfour

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Quizá porque _ser soltera_, *al venir de serie*, parece más inherente a la persona...


 
 No sé por qué pero me ha hecho mucha gracia


----------



## donbill

HayLou75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When saying 'I am married', grammatically, should you use 'Ser' or 'Estar'?
> 
> As a basic understanding I am led to believe that 'Ser' is used when relating to more permanent characteristics (nationality, physical appearance, personality etc) that don't alter on a short term basis, whereas 'Estar' tends to relate to temporary states and emotions.  However, I know there are some exceptions to this general rule.
> 
> However in terms of saying 'I am married', I have seen both 'Estoy Casada' and 'Soy Casada' used.  Following the basic rule above, being married would seem to be a more permanent state so it would seem sensible to use 'Ser'.  However, although I have seen both 'Soy Casada' and 'Estoy Casada' used, the use of 'Estar' in this sense seems to be the more commonly used.
> 
> Can anyone help me with why this is?
> 
> Thank you for your help, it is much appreciated



Estoy casada = the state of being married; that's why it's the most common.

Soy casada = I'm a married woman.

Permanent vs. temporary will cause  problems rather than offer explanations about the contrast between _ser_ and _estar_.


----------



## duvija

donbill said:


> Estoy casada = the state of being married; that's why it's the most common.
> 
> Soy casada = I'm a married woman.
> 
> Permanent vs. temporary will cause problems rather than offer explanations about the contrast between _ser_ and _estar_.


 


Sí, de acuerdo. Y tal vez tenga esa pequeña diferencia de sentido. 

Estoy casada (ugh, me suena feo...). La usaría solamente como respuesta a una pregunta de algún admirador de los tantos que tengo, como ¿'sos soltera'? No, - ufa, también contestaría 'no, soy casada.
Soy casada (como que nací casada, en mi caso, creo...)

Es que me cuesta decir 'ahora estoy casada', sin agregar 'pero la semana que viene no'


----------



## elgabe

Usually you would say SOY CASADA, when you are been asked your marital status, 

ESTAR CASADA is more commonly used when making a statement about your marital status.


----------



## duvija

elgabe said:


> Usually you would say SOY CASADA, when you are been asked your marital status,
> 
> ESTAR CASADA is more commonly used when making a statement about your marital status.


 
Problem: If someone asks me for 'marital status', my answer would be 'casada', without any verb at all.


----------



## elgabe

usually they will ask you , are you married, single, divorced, widowed, separated,

the most common response to that would be IM MARRIED, " SOY CASADA" but you did make a great point it depends on the way the question is asked that changes the answer.


----------



## dennis5pia

Para mí ambas formas son correctas pero  yo me inclinaría por usar el verbo *SER* para indicar el estado civil: soy casado, soy soltero, soy divorciado, etc.  Como decir soy doctor, soy mecánico, etc.


  Y el verbo *ESTAR* para indicar más detalles:
  Estoy casado con María. VS Soy casado con María
  Estoy casado con una mujer maravillosa. VS Soy casado con una mujer maravillosa
  Estoy soltero y sin compromiso. VS Soy soltero y sin compromiso. 
  Estoy divorciado de mi mujer. VS Soy divorciado de mi mujer.
  Estoy divorciado desde hace 5 años. VS Soy divorciado desde hace 5 años


----------



## duvija

La tercera me parece razonable con 'ser', siguiendo tu propia explicación. Habla del estado civil : Soy soltero y sin compromiso.


----------



## fabfour

Chicos, quizá en Latinoamérica lo useis con SER pero definitivamente en España decimos: estoy casada


----------



## Istriano

Estar soltero.
Ser casado.

Como hoy en día el matrimonios no duran mucho tiempo y hay cada vez más divorcios, me temo que se puede decir: _estar casado_ (porque mañana o el mes que viene me divorciaré).
_Estar casado_ es un estado cada vez más pasajero.


----------



## Cofla

You know what haylou75? Both are ok, I think that's the best advice I can give you...trying to give reasons why 'ser' o 'estar' will make you more and more confused. In everyday life, in ANY Spanish speaking country, Both are ok.


----------



## Istriano

I have heard all these:
_

estar soltero. ser soltero.
estar casado. ser casado.

_I think the same verb is used for questions?_

¿Está Usted casada o soltera?
¿Es Usted soltera o casada?
_


----------



## capitas

I think that we use "ser" when we ar thinking of belonging to a certain category/classification/group. As someone said before, if you belong to the group of those being married, You say: pertenezco al grupo de los casados, SOY casado, SOY separado ( the same we say Soy médico, Soy de derechas, Soy religioso, Soy aficionado). If you are thinking of the state you really are, you say estoy casado, estoy separado, estoy viudo. Estoy casado ( mi estado es el de casado porque me casé). Soy (un hombre) casado (estoy en el grupo de "hombres casados)
A very good example: Soy aficionado ( I consider myself to belong to the group of those being keen on something) vs Estoy aficionado ( I got keen on, and so I am now keen on..)


----------



## Istriano

Google site:es


*ser soltero *(soy+era+ser) *40.41%*
*estar soltero *(estoy+estaba+estar)*  59.59%
*
[*Estoy soltero* es cinco veces más frecuente que* soy soltero*, pero
*era soltero* y *ser soltero* son dos veces más frecuentes que *estaba soltero* y *estar soltero*]

*ser casado *(soy+era+ser)  *24.41%*
*estar casado* (estoy+estaba+estar)* 75.59%*

[*ser casado* sólo tiene mucho uso en
''soy casado'' 40%  vs  ''estoy casado'' 60 %;

era casado y ser casado son poco frecuentes en los sitios de España]


Entonces, en España tenemos (para los hombres):

*ser *soltero
*estoy *soltero
*era *soltero

*estar *casado
*estoy*/*soy  *casado
*estaba *casado


Para las mujeres:

*estar *soltera (62%) vs * ser *soltera (38%)
*estoy *soltera (84%) vs *soy *soltera (16%)

pero:
*era soltera* (65%)
*estaba *soltera (35%)


*estar casada *(88%),  vs _ser casada _(12%)
*estoy casada* (95%),  vs _soy casada_ (5%)
*estaba casada* (96%), vs _era casada_ (4%)


The funniest difference:

*Soy casado (40%) vs estoy casado (60%)*
*soy casada (5%),* *vs estoy casada (95%)


Overall:

m:
**ser *soltero, 
*estoy *soltero
*era *soltero

*estar *casado
*estoy/**soy *casado
*estaba *casado

*f:*
*estar (/ser) *soltera
*estoy *soltera
*era (/estaba) *soltera

*estar *casada
*estoy *casada
*estaba *casada

There is obviously some sexism in usage in Spain. 

With* casado/a*, *estar *is used except in categorical present male speech when both are almost equally used: _Soy/estoy casado._
With *soltero/a,  *men use *estar *only in categorical present speech: _Estoy soltero_, otherwise, men prefer _ser_; women prefer _estar_.


----------



## donbill

One final, non-native thought on this issue.

_Casado_ can be used as a noun or as an adjective. The same can be said for _soltero_.

_Estar_ cannot combine with a noun. I cannot say, for example, "estoy escritor" or "estoy profesor". I would have to use_ ser_: _soy escritor, soy profesor._ If I use ser with _casado_ or _soltero_, I (non-native) contend that I am combining it with a noun in order to say _"I am a married man"_ or _"I am a single man/ a bachelor."_

If I (non-native) use _estar_ with _casado_ or _soltero_, I contend that I am referring to a state (_estado civil_)._ I am married. I am unmarried._

Although it's a whole different issue, keep in mind that _estar_ derives from the Latin _STARE _which meant _to stand,_ _to be immobile._ Although a native speaker of English would never say "_I stand married"_ or _"I stand unmarried,_" the idea of a position or status is clear. It seems to me that estar casado/estar soltero expresses the idea, metaphorically of course, of position. _Ser_ identifies; _estar_ situates.


----------



## luksjv

Yo creo que al ser un *ESTADO* *CIVIL*, uno tiene que decir *ESTOY CASADO*, aunque es un hecho innegable que muchas personas digan *SOY CASADO* (para mi es incorrecto)


----------



## Istriano

fabfour said:


> Bueno, al menos en España se usa ESTAR casado/a.
> 
> Aunque yo diría: Pepe es una persona casada.



Me temo que no podemos generalizar así.
Parece que _*Soy casado*_ se usa mucho en España aunque_* Soy casada*_ no se use casi nunca.



> Hola _soy casado_ de 27 años cansado de la rutina, busco  experiencias nuevas con mujeres.




Google site: es

*Soy casado (40%) vs estoy casado (60%)*
*soy casada (5%),* *vs  estoy casada (95%)*


----------



## Istriano

I think the general idea is:


_*ser soltero
estar soltera
estar casado/a
*_ 
But many males would say, more often than not * ''Soy casado'' *or *''Estoy soltero''*
And no one would raise any strange looks 




> El empleo de ser y estar parece tener un matiz sexista. El hombre suele ser soltero. Para él es una opción, una manera de vida que puede escoger. La mujer estaba soltera: es un estado transitorio que se termina con la boda.


(In Portuguese we use SER with both _solteiro _and _casado_; ESTAR is used only when you want to stress that this ''state'' is only temporary ).


_Soy casado. = Soy un hombre casado._
_Estoy casado con Gabriela Herrera_.  (SER would sound strange here).


----------



## HayLou75

Thank you to everyone for your posts so far, it is much appreciated!


----------



## enmascaradodeplata

You've got to read this article. It explains it all. Ser soltero o estar soltero. http://cvc.cervantes.es/foros/leer.asp?vId=56823


----------



## gengo

En México siempre he oído decir "soy casado."  Una vez le pregunté a mi maestra de español en Guadalajara por qué se usa ser y no estar con casado.  Me contestó - Eres casado, a no ser que pienses divorciarte en el futuro cercano.

Y me hizo reír cuando un maestro mío me dijo - Soy casado, pero no capado.  En ese contexto, hay que usar el ser para que sea gracioso.


----------



## Daniel66

HayLou75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When saying 'I am married', grammatically, should you use 'Ser' or 'Estar'?
> 
> As a basic understanding I am led to believe that 'Ser' is used when relating to more permanent characteristics (nationality, physical appearance, personality etc) that don't alter on a short term basis, whereas 'Estar' tends to relate to temporary states and emotions.  However, I know there are some exceptions to this general rule.
> 
> Can anyone help me with why this is?
> 
> Thank you for your help, it is much appreciated



Learn the difference between _"ser"_ and _"estar"_ is the most stressful experience for non native, and, even, for native kids: I remember when I started school, teachers corrected to me all the time in first grade.

*The academic rules are 3:*

_1. Cuando el atributo es un adjetivo calificativo que indica una propiedad esencial, una definición del sujeto, se utiliza el verbo Ser :

La tierra *es* redonda.

2. Cuando el atributo es un adjetivo calificativo que indica un estado, una situación debida a circunstancias externas, se utiliza el verbo Estar :

*Estoy* triste porque no he aprobado el examen.

3. Algunos adjetivos pueden utilizarse con Ser y con Estar, cambiando de esta forma el significado :
BUENO : Manuel es bueno (cómo persona) / Manuel está bueno (está en buena salud).
MALO : Manuel es malo (cómo persona) / Manuel está malo (enfermo).
LISTO : Pedro es listo (inteligente) / Pedro está listo (está preparado).
RICO : José es rico (tiene mucho dinero) / El pastel está rico (delicioso).
NEGRO : El perro es negro / Gerardo está negro (enfadado)._

As married is an state, contemplated in 2, so my marital state is: _Estoy casado o casada._

Other interpretations are part of the slang of each region.


----------



## Istriano

*Soy casado *or *Estoy casado.*
*Soy soltero* or *Estoy soltero.*
*Soy feliz *or *Estoy feliz.*

They all mean exactly the same.

_Hoy soy feliz y canto._


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Daniel66 said:


> As married is an state, contemplated in 2, so my marital state is: _Estoy casado o casada._
> 
> Other interpretations are part of the slang of each region.


 
¡Uf! Respetemos los usos y costumbres... como señalado, en México es común el *ser* casado. Y no es _eslán_.


----------



## capitas

Daniel66 said:


> As married is an state, contemplated in 2, so my marital state is: _Estoy casado o casada._
> 
> Other interpretations are part of the slang of each region.


I remember the contest "Un dos tres, responda otra vez", in which pairs man-woman took part, and were ALWAYS introduced to the audience with the next SLANGISH words:
"Fulanito y Menganita, son casados y residentes en  León".
When filling up a form in order to get the ID card, i.e., you are said:
¿Es usted Casado o Soltero?


----------



## curu

Por regla general en Argentina decimos: 
*Estoy casado/a*
o como bien dice Istriano, cuando nos *pregunan por las opciones* "soltero/casado", decimos _soy soltero/a o soy casdo/a_


----------



## capitas

Istriano said:


> *Soy casado *or *Estoy casado.*
> *Soy soltero* or *Estoy soltero.*
> *Soy feliz *or *Estoy feliz.*
> 
> They all mean exactly the same.
> 
> _Hoy soy feliz y canto._


I agree: Hoy soy feliz, soy casado, no estoy soltero, y estoy cantando, que no soy cantando!, pero si así fuera que fuera cantando también estaría feliz!


----------



## Daniel66

Gracias Capitas, Vilalta e Istriano por sus mensajes.

Yo sólo escribí mi opinión. Nada más. Y con fundamentos. Pueden o no estar de acuerdo, pero no hace falta hacer semejante escándalo.


----------



## rorocker

I don't think that there s a difference between them.

You can say:

Soy casada
Estoy casada

I can´t get why some people have said that the second choice might mean that you're about to get divorced.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Daniel66 said:


> Gracias Capitas, Vilalta e Istriano por sus mensajes.
> 
> Yo sólo escribí mi opinión. Nada más. Y con fundamentos. Pueden o no estar de acuerdo, pero no hace falta hacer semejante escándalo.


 
N'hombre, ningún escándalo.
Decir que, con fundamentos, ser casado es eslán me levantó la ceja izquierda.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel66

Sería cuestión, entonces, revisar las reglas gramaticales antes de emitir opinión dado que la gente que consulta está aprendiendo el lenguaje, y, a veces se puede tornar difícil si no se siguen las reglas. Los nativos de lenguas no románticas tienen reglas y las siguen. En castellano, a pesar de tenerlas, no las seguimos. Por ende, antes de entrar en disputas por modismos regionales, sería mejor revisar las nuestras para facilitarles las cosas a quienes están aprendiendo.

_Soy casado_ se utiliza en todo el mundo de habla hispana, lo cual no quiere decir que las reglas actuales lo consideren correcto. Puede ser en un futuro, pero hoy día, un *estado* se describe con el verbo *Estar*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Daniel66 said:


> Sería cuestión, entonces, de revisar las reglas gramaticales antes de emitir opinión dado que la gente que consulta está aprendiendo el lenguaje, y, a veces se puede tornar difícil si no se siguen las reglas. Nos estamos emitiendo una opinión, sino reflejando una realidad de la lengua. Soy casado es normal, al menos en México y, por lo que vemos, en otros lugares. Los nativos de lenguas no románticas será románicas  tienen reglas y las siguen. En castellano, a pesar de tenerlas, no las seguimos. Por ende, antes de entrar en disputas por modismos regionales, sería mejor revisar las nuestras para facilitarles las cosas a quienes están aprendiendo.
> 
> _Soy casado_ se utiliza en todo el mundo de habla hispana, lo cual no quiere decir que las reglas actuales lo consideren correcto. Puede ser en un futuro, pero hoy día, un *estado* se describe con el verbo *Estar*


 
Sí, claro, así dicen las reglas.
Mucha gente dice otra cosa.
Es simplemente lo que le quisimos transmitir a quien preguntó.
Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Istriano said:


> I have heard all these:
> 
> I think the same verb is used for questions?
> 
> _¿Está Usted casada o soltera?_
> _¿Es Usted soltera o casada?_


 

Why did you change the word order in your last two examples? I think there is a reason, but I would like to know yours.


----------



## frida-nc

There are various previous threads:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=37958
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=284843
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=230817

You can make searches more fruitful by using the infinitive (both in searching and in titling threads) wherever possible.  Also, search both genders (casado, casada) and also search just those words to see everything.


----------



## enmascaradodeplata

Cito aquí el articulo al que me referi mas arriba


56823. Ser soltero o estar soltero (E.R.A.: 54698) 
La dirección de este mensaje es:
«http://cvc.cervantes.es/foros/leer1.asp?vId=56823».
Título: Ser soltero o estar soltero (E.R.A.: 54698)
Autor: Enrique Aletá Alcubierre
Fecha y hora: jueves, 04 de septiembre de 2003, 12:52 h

[Nota de la moderadora: este mensaje es respuesta al hilo anterior encabezado por el mensaje 54698 titulado '¿Ser soltero o estar soltero?']

Las palabras soltero / viudo son adjetivos perfectivos y las palabras casado / divorciado / separado son participios que también funcionan como adjetivos perfectivos. Los adjetivos de este tipo expresan la noción de ‘estados resultantes de acciones o de procesos acabados –perfectos-’, por lo que en oraciones atributivas se construyen con el verbo estar [Vid. mensaje 'Explicación laica y aconfesional]:
Juan está soltero/viudo/casado/divorciado/separado

Puede resultar sorprendente considerar soltero como adjetivo perfectivo, dado que menciona una característica que no es resultado de una acción (un ser humano es soltero desde que nace hasta el momento en que se casa). Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta que en castellano medieval soltero era un sinónimo de suelto, antiguo participio fuerte o truncado del verbo soltar (que hoy funciona exclusivamente como adjetivo perfectivo); con el paso del tiempo, soltero adquirió el significado de ‘persona no casada’ por un mecanismo metafórico:

“soltero: primero fue sinónimo de ‘suelto’ […] (“el carcelero a Josep después quel soltó de la cadena yl dexó andar soltero por la cárcel”), Gral. Estoria[…] después se especializó en el sentido de ‘no casado’ […]”. Corominas/Pascual (1980), s.v. absolver.

Pero estos adjetivos que designan el estado civil admiten igualmente el empleo del verbo ser en construcciones atributivas. Esta alternancia de ser y estar con los adjetivos de este tipo puede ser un ejemplo de cómo los usos, costumbres e instituciones sociales pueden modificar los usos gramaticales. En efecto, el estado civil es uno de los datos que se considera relevante en la identificación de un individuo ante la sociedad y sus instituciones civiles y religiosas. Por ello, no es de extrañar que estos adjetivos, en principio perfectivos, pasaran a utilizarse como adjetivos clasificadores, es decir, adjetivos que conllevan la noción de ‘grupo social’ (como católico, ateo, socialista, zaragozano, etc.). Los adjetivos clasificadores presentan, entre otros, dos rasgos fundamentales:

1. el tipo de noción que expresan es tan parecido al de los sustantivos como persona, hombre, mujer, mesa, libro... (‘conjunto de entidades homogéneas’) que muchos adjetivos clasificadores se utilizan como sustantivos, como lo prueba el hecho de su compatibilidad con el indefinido un (que sólo puede determinar a sustantivos y nunca a adjetivos):
Juan practica la religión católica (adj.) / Un católico (sust.) suele ir a misa
todos los domingos
Compárese con:
Había un hombre alto / (*) Un alto me lo dijo

2. los adjetivos clasificadores, precisamente por su semejanza con los sustantivos, se construyen en oraciones atributivas con el verbo ser:
Juan es zaragozano (adj.)
Juan es un zaragozano (sust.) al que conocí durante el viaje

Por tanto, los adjetivos que indican el estado civil del individuo (en principio perfectivos) adquirieron estas dos características cuando pasaron a emplearse como adjetivos clasificadores con objeto de poder identificar a la persona designada por el sujeto dentro de la sociedad en que vive (es decir, para clasificarla en uno de los estados civiles reconocidos por la sociedad y sus instituciones civiles y religiosas):
1. uso como sustantivo:
Conoció a un hombre soltero / Un soltero tiene también responsabilidades

2. construcción atributiva con ser:
Juan es soltero/viudo/casado/divorciado/separado

El resultado es que, finalmente, estos adjetivos pueden construirse con ser o estar. Una prueba de que el origen de esta alternancia radica en el uso de estos adjetivos perfectivos como características que definen al individuo dentro de unas situaciones reconocidas socialmente podría ser que los adjetivos (también perfectivos) que designan relaciones de pareja que no han contado tradicionalmente con un reconocimiento institucional se construyen con estar y el uso de ser resulta todavía chocante:
- Pero él ¿es/está soltero o casado?
- Bueno, en realidad, él está arrejuntado / enrollado / liado / emparejado / amancebado
- (?) Bueno, en realidad, él es arrejuntado / enrollado / liado / emparejado / amancebado
-adjetivos extraídos de Moliner (1966), s.v. amancebarse; por esa falta de reconocimiento institucional, la mayoría de estos adjetivos son propios de la lengua coloquial-

En cuanto al significado de la alternancia ser/estar con los adjetivos de estado civil, suele argumentarse que la diferencia entre las oraciones atributivas del tipo Juan es solteroy Juan está solteroes la misma que la que se percibe entre las oraciones atributivas del tipo Juan es alegre y Juan está alegre, es decir, la distinción entre la mención de una característica para definir, identificar a la persona designada por el sujeto (ser) y la mención de una situación que afecta a dicha persona (estar). Sin embargo, aunque es cierto que la diferencia entre ambos tipos de construcciones es semejante, no resulta idéntica. Puede comprobarse que existe una implicación distinta:
Juan es alegre no implica que Juan está alegre ni Juan está alegre implica que Juan es alegre 
pero
Juan es soltero sí implica que Juan está soltero y Juan está soltero también implica que Juan es soltero

Esta diferente implicación puede ser un factor que contribuye a lo que, en mi opinión, sucede con el uso de ser y estar con los adjetivos de estado civil: los hablantes, en la conversación cotidiana, solemos utilizar con estos adjetivos los verbos ser o estar sin pretender señalar diferencia alguna. Efectivamente, la elección de uno u otro verbo dependerá de normas geográficas o incluso individuales. No es probable que haya factores que determinen la presencia obligatoria de uno de los verbos**, porque si es cierto que el origen perfectivo de estos adjetivos hará más frecuente el uso de estar, eso no excluye el empleo de ser; y si también es cierto que en contextos en los que se quiere identificar a un individuo será más fácil la aparición de ser, ello tampoco excluye ni mucho menos el uso de estar, como puede comprobarse en los ejemplos siguientes:

¿Vd. es soltero o casado? (pero también está)

- Pero ¿cómo tiene Juan la cara de salir con ella? ¿No me has dicho que está casado? (pero también es)
- No, hombre, no, te he dicho que es separado (pero también está)

** Salvo en caso de que aparezca especificado el cónyuge, lo que determina el uso exclusivo de estar, como es obvio, dado que la presencia del sintagma preposicional hace destacar la noción de ‘situación’:
Juan está casado con mi prima	(*) Juan es casado con mi prima
Juan está divorciado de su mujer	(*) Juan es divorciado de su mujer


Bibliografía:
Corominas, J. / Pascual, J.A. (1980), Diccionario crítico-etimológico castellano e hispánico, Madrid, Gredos.

Cuervo, R.J. (1886-1893), Diccionario de construcción y régimen de la lengua castellana
, continuado y editado por el Instituto Caro y Cuervo, Bogotá, Instituto Caro y Cuervo, 1994.

Moliner, M.ª (1966), Diccionario de uso del español
, Madrid, Gredos, 1994, 19.ª reimpresión.


----------



## Antpax

*Hola:

Os recuerdo que sólo hay que discutir un tema por hilo. La discusión sobre "estar muerto/ser muerto" continúa aquí:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1519050&page=2

Saludos.

Antpax (Mod)*


----------

